# Some pics of my car



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Few days ago weather was so good and i had nothing to do, so i decided to take some photoshot of my car......... just wanna share with u guys here...cheers.... 


















































rival......


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

that M3 looks amazing, but R34 GTR looks even better.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

That is perfect! I would not change a thing. M3 looks good with that bonnet too:thumbsup:


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice garden mate! really nice 34 too


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

They're like cousins.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Absolutely stunning mate, both of them! :smokin:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Overhead shots of that 34 are amazing, looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw a similar car at LiNKS Dyno Tune when i visited malaysia in summers .. I guess it is the same ... looks amazing


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great shots mate:wavey: 
Hey man do you cultivate your garden by yourself? Wouldn't mind to have that space infront of my house door in japan.

The M3 and GTR are just the perfect combination to have . .:smokin:


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

R34nur said:


> I saw a similar car at LiNKS Dyno Tune when i visited malaysia in summers .. I guess it is the same ... looks amazing


i am staying in northern malaysia. i dont think that car you saw was mine.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Great shots mate:wavey:
> Hey man do you cultivate your garden by yourself? Wouldn't mind to have that space infront of my house door in japan.
> 
> The M3 and GTR are just the perfect combination to have . .:smokin:


Hi gtrlux, my house's garden was cultivate by my dad not me


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

lovely cars

whats with the giraffes?? 

Mike


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow you must be very proud!!!!


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Great setting, even better cars. Nice one


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

very nice


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Car looks awesome,

Also what exhaust do you have on it.

Tony


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

damn hot!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wooow
cool GTR man

just keep up


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

lovely car mate cheers for the pics...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks really great


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

quite simply stunning

love the black LMGT4's - wheels just don't get any better looking than that:bowdown1:


----------



## vampyriaerotica (Oct 19, 2005)

Wah...Datuk, both lawa lah!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

your garden is one of the most beautiful ones i have ever seen! and your R34 is ammacalculate...thats exactly how i would do one!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks awesome matey, got any more pics of that M3?

- Kevin.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

M19 GTR said:


> Car looks awesome,
> 
> Also what exhaust do you have on it.
> 
> Tony


Amuse Titan R


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Very nice looks very similar to mine on my 34, sweet looking car.

Tony


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

very nice, 
nice garden too


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Bad news, my car fender just banged by other car last night.:bawling: Now planning to get a set of Z-tune fender...... just wanna ask everyone of you here any other choise except Z-tune fender? or, you guys think it will be matching with my Top Secret front bumper? Any opinion? 

thanks for reply. :bowdown1:


----------

